# Prochilodus (Flagtail) not eating!?



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey all, after 3 long years of waiting I finally got my hands on a flagtail and its not eating. I've had it for only a day so far but I've put the tropical flakes in the water 3 times since yesterday and it doesn't look like its eating any of it. Should I switch to something else? I bought 3 tiny firemouths also which are eating like crazy. Is it intimidated?! The flagtail is like 5 times as big as the firemouths so I doubt thats it. It looks extremely healthy and the tank is healthy (I'm a seasoned veteran with aquarium keeping). Can't lose this guy....any suggestions?


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

61 views and no response...thanks community


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Did you ever think that most of us just don't know what it is? That was why I clicked here. Since we don't have a profile on it, looking at the Seriouslyfish profile it says that it does accept good quality flake food but it's primarily herbivorous. Why not try feeding it blanched spinach, zuchini, or sinking algae pellets? Also it could just be in an adjustment phase. I've had some fish not eat for a week after I bought them. 

Here is the profile: Flagtail Prochilodus (Semaprochilodus insignis) - Seriously Fish


----------



## LOUIE ACES (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah I read that too. I've since added a piece of lettuce to the tank. It doesn't look like he's eating it though. After about a week I saw it picking around the gravel so I'm assuming its picking up left over flakes that the firemouths and pleco aren't eating. I've also been throwing in an algae tab but I don't know if he's eating it or not. I'm just surprised that no one had any input. I've posted a lot of questions on here and there's always been people that knew something...


----------

